# VFS Visa Application Status: "No records found"



## drexfrance

As posted elsewhere, I submitted an application at VFS Chicago on the 19th. Today, the 22nd, I thought I'd check the status tracking. When I log in on the VFS dashboard, it says "No applications found." I guess that sort of makes sense since I've already submitted the application so it would no longer be active.

However, on the separate tracking page, after entering the reference number (USAnnnnnnnnnnn) and DOB, and making my way through the Captcha, I get "No records found." 

Too soon? Is this normal for a couple of working days on? Should I try calling the help line on Monday? Wait a few days or a week and try again? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would give the system a good week before you start to search for your application status online. Don't know what the volumes are for processing visa requests these days, but you have only given VFS a mere 2 1/2 to 3 days to get everything uploaded into their system for transmission to the Embassy in DC. Depending on the type of visa you've applied for, you may be in a lower priority group - spouses of French citizens tend to turn around more quickly than, say, retiree (i.e. "visiteur") visas or visas that rely on work authorization from a French employer. You really do need to be patient when it comes to French bureaucracy - you'll need to wait for lots more documents and authorizations once you get here! <g>


----------



## drexfrance

Sage advice, Bev. Consider me properly chastened.


----------

